# Colchester Camping



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

We have just returned from a weekend at the Colchester Camping site. On arrival we were asked to remove our tow car and park it in the visitors carpark, as "extra" cars were not allowed on to the pitches. We were not allowed a barrier key, in case we tried to sneak the car on later.Is this something new? Has anyone else experienced this?
We were also not allowed to put up a tent for the girls beside the motorhome, as the ground was unsuitable this time of year, but caravans had their awnings up.
Is this some kind of discrimination against motorhomes? or some new rule from the Caravan Club?
I was not impressed!!!!!
Colin


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Is >>> THIS <<<  the one, Colin?

When we visited in the summer, we didn't have your problems. But then, we weren't towing a car.

I didn't particularly like the site. It was quite noisy (main road runs right by the site), and TV reception (via my normal Status UFO aerial) was non-existent.

Gerald


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Colin

We tried to book on once and was told that because our motorhome was 28ft we would have to pay to have a siper pitch - we fit on standard ones elsewhere and we would have to wait to see whether the owner felt like calling us an RV - even thought we are not. If he did it would be £30 a night. We stayed elsewhere.

stew


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

*Colchester camp site*

Hi Colin

Which site was it at Colchester as there are 2. A Caravan club site and a affiliated one?

Kind regards


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Hi Richard.
I was under the impression that there was only the affiliated site there.That is because we had the same treatment as Artona,we traveled 70 miles with friends after confirming pitch availability and for size 28ft.
to be told that we would have to pay £13 per night more than for a normal pitch, they wanted us to use the area next to the car park, although the site was nearly empty. they said it was a mistake and we should have been told on booking.A very hard faced woman on reception,
I have written to the Caravan Club and complained, got a reply telling me that it is an affiliated site over which they have no control, they have passed on my complaint to the site for me, but surprise, no reply from Colchester


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

cabby said:


> ,
> I have written to the Caravan Club and complained, got a reply telling me that it is an affiliated site over which they have no control, they have passed on my complaint to the site for me, but surprise, no reply from Colchester


This is one of the things that annoys me about the CC (only one!) - these affiliated sites get marketed as a full CC site in their book with only an abbreviation to show that it's not a CC managed site, and it seems they are free to decide what to do regarding charging. This is borne out with the above and the well publicised arguments at another site over charging for towed cars with motorhomes. 
Surely if they get the privilege of the huge marketing clout of being a CC site, they should be using the same charging structure. The C & CC's new franchised sites seem to have to use the club's pricing policy?


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

There is a very nice campsite in Colchester. You even get free meals and loads of supervised exercise. You have to stay there for 3 months though but it costs nothing. (Maybe the odd badge  )


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Pusser said:


> There is a very nice campsite in Colchester.


But don't they have an age limit at that site? Aren't some of us (me included) a bit too old for it? :? And the wearing of uniform? Even the Caravan Club don't insist on that.

Gerald


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Ahhhhhhhh Pusser which one do you mean - Camping El Severals or Beached Militaria persona Camping

stew


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

*Colchester camping*

Hi Cabby

I'm not surprised at no reply. There are a lot of affiliated sites around the UK 
that offer a abysmal service, mind you there are some fantastic sites a that restore your faith and you use them time and time again. I found personally the grumpy staffed sites tend to be quite tired and in need of being re-modonised or sold to someone who is interested. 
It goes with todays attitude The Customer is always wrong. Once you get the money shaft them as much as possible. How dare the customer think they have any rights. 
One could go on endlessly.

Kind regards


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

artona said:


> Ahhhhhhhh Pusser which one do you mean - Camping El Severals or Beached Militaria persona Camping
> 
> stew


It's the one that the Queen invites you to stay at her pleasure and I think may even own it.. Very nice thought but not really my cup of tea.


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

Ah Pusser, it's clearly a few years since you stayed at the Military Camping and Towing Centre as the minimum period of stay was reduced some considerable number of years ago to 28 days which, with remission, comes out at 24 days. Hardly worth the bother for a worthy such as you - you deserve at least 56 days. You used to depart the site fitter, leaner and promising never to darken its entry gates ever again. 

Now its much more of an education system and a very nice man with gold braid on his shoulders comes round every Saturday to ask you if you are happy and content with the way the site is run. One quite bleak Christmas time Saturday it was my turn to ask the question and one of the pitch residents was foolish enough to say that he wasn't. Quite spoiled my Christmas (and possibly his as well)!

To get back to the original question, whatever that might have been, yes the Colchester site is a bit like the boil which needs lancing and the puss (no reflection on Pusser) drawn out. It needs a good sorting out and, just perhaps, a short, sharp spell at the Military one might help them to understand what the standard should be. We stayed once and never again - we now use a very pleasant little CL just up the road from Severalls at 30% of the price.


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi Gerald and Richard,
yes it is the site by the A133, which is affliated to the CC. I phoned them today to get the same message, they have little control over what happens there.
It seems like new owners took over this year and are out to made a name for themselves. We have stayed here several times before with no problems, but we have now stayed there for the last time.
Lets hope that Nuke doesn't impose the same rules at Binton!!!
Colin


----------

